# Smoked deer ham



## biged156

Wondering what the internal temp of a deer ham should be.   Never smoked one personally    Do I put the same rub as I do for a Boston butt?  And is it best pulled, chopped, or sliced?


----------



## biged156

anyone?


----------



## Paymaster

Venison will dry out fast in a smoker. Just wrap in bacon to keep it moist and smoke the same way you would beef or pork.I would use a water pan as well. I would think 160-170 internal would be fine.I have only done it once. Others may have better info.


----------



## Nytrobud1

Paymaster said:


> Venison will dry out fast in a smoker. Just wrap in bacon to keep it moist and smoke the same way you would beef or pork.I would use a water pan as well. I would think 160-170 internal would be fine.I have only done it once. Others may have better info.



What do you mean water pan? Under the meat,or with the meat in it


----------



## gtparts

Nytrobud1 said:


> What do you mean water pan? Under the meat,or with the meat in it



Under!


----------



## Paymaster

Nytrobud1 said:


> What do you mean water pan? Under the meat,or with the meat in it



 I mean a pan of water/juice in the bottom of the smoke chamber. Yes under the meat.Helps keep the environment in the smoke chamber moist.


----------



## CC Rider

Also rub the ham with a little yellow mustard before you apply the rub. Helps keep moisture in.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

Personally, I like to slice it.

On the other hand, I've eaten some mighty fine chopped venison BBQ, where it was chopped and a little sauce mixed in.

I like to keep it one the rare side --140-150 internal.


----------



## Nitram4891

I usually do a chili powder, paprika, cayenne, onion and garlic powder, black pepper, celery salt rub and add brown sugar sometimes on my pork BBQ.  Would that be a good starting spot for a deer ham?  I've been thinking of smoking one also.


----------



## BigSam

Hey and that temp needs to be around 190 so after you get a couple hours of good smoke on it your gonna need  to cook it slow several hours to get it to the desired temp and bacon and lemon slices will help keep it tender also I like to use apple juice instead of water but either works


----------



## 2011GADawg

go to your butcher and get him to cut some slab bacon extra thick and then wrap it with the bacon and do the water pan thing and season as desired


----------



## davidf

i coat mine with yellow mustard then apply a good dry rub and smoke heavy for 2 hours them put it in a pan add 1/2 can dr pepper and seal up with aluminum foil to finish to 160 internal.   save the liquid in the pan to pour over the meat after its sliced / chopped.


----------



## Twenty five ought six

2011GADawg said:


> go to your butcher and get him to cut some slab bacon extra thick and then wrap it with the bacon and do the water pan thing and season as desired




My problem with wrapping with bacon is that it keeps the roast from getting a nice crusty finish.  The bacon on the other hand, tastes wonderful.  

If you are going to use bacon, I suggest larding it, which is cutting the bacon in to small pieces and sticking into the roast.


----------



## bigalshootmupper

I wouldn't go past 150 internal temp.  I did a deer rump roast last weekend:
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=583379

Yeah, I would like more smoke taste, but I don't want to dry it out.  The roast I made was more tender than any beef roast I had, but I want more smoke taste.  I am thinking of smoking it for like 20 minutes and then following my recipe.


----------



## NCHillbilly

About 150-160 temp is what I like, still pink inside and juicy. Use your regular rub. Chopped or sliced is best, deer is hard to pull.


----------



## garnede

I do not like to wrap it in Bacon because it all just taste like bacon after you are done.  If I wanted bacon I would just cook bacon.  I like deer.  I like to make a few small slits and put a tab of butter into it.  The butter melts slowly and adds lots of flavor and a little fat.  When smoking put a pan of water or apple juice under the meat to keep it moist.


----------



## Horns

I have put bacon on the outside before, but now I cut the bacon in shorter lengths and roll it up. I take a fillet knife and stab a hole in the meat as deep as possible (to the bone if possible). Then I put the bacon rolls into the holes in the meat. I put plenty of bacon in the whole hind quarter. After I get the meat done, I chip the bacon up with the deer meat. I coat the outside with Cajun Shake. Man it is good.


----------



## NCHillbilly

I'm thinking about injecting my next one with melted butter. I like to bone the ham out too so that it lays flat and cooks a little quicker than on the cob.


----------



## P C I

NCHillbilly said:


> I'm thinking about injecting my next one with melted butter. I like to bone the ham out too so that it lays flat and cooks a little quicker than on the cob.


I did one with melted butter mixed with a can of beer & injected it turned out great


----------



## centerc

I used streak o lean salt pork to wrap one in it turned out good.


----------

